# Access - Hide detail line



## DeborahP (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I have a report that contains information about students and their attendance. I need to extract only the people who have completed a course. Sound simple. However, the query contains multiple rows of data and some students will have several entries (they all have a specific number of hours they must complete to be "completed"). The report will show completed students, not completed student and scheduled students. I want it to only show not and scheduled. I have a field on the report that calculates the number of hours that each employee is required to have and how many hours they have. This field will print completed, not or scheduled.

Can I tell access to hide the detail line if the field says "completed". I have tried to do this through a query but I don't get all the records. I need to hide a student if they are completed.

Please help.

Deborah


----------



## Bluejeangrandma (Aug 30, 2004)

*Access hiding or not showing info*

I don't know if this will be helpful or not, but I spent quite sometime at work today trying to do something similar. I wanted Access to filter out by several columns of information, but I only wanted it to give me the columns that had something in them. Example may help, I guess. It is a table with names, diagnosis code and meds. I only wanted the ones that had a diagnosis code and 2 medications or more (each med is in its own column). I used the query wizard & help to pull this off, by the way. But I had to tell it for the columns I wanted Like*. I told it Like* for a dx code, Like* for med 1 and Like* for med 2 and it pulled the information I wanted without displaying everyone's dx & med. 
Hope it helps. I notice it's been a while since you posted your question, but I just found this site last night - hope it will still be of benefit. 
I have also exported my table/query/rpt to Excel and manipulated it that way. 
Where I work, we all have to learn this stuff on our own and when one of us figures something out to speed up the process - it's great, we share our tricks & tips to hopefully make some one else not have to spend a lot of time doing basically the same thing from a different data base or a dept that needs different information. Speeding up the process of producing what the boss or entity needs. lol :wink:


----------

